# Adblocker



## Ondrashek06 (Mar 7, 2021)

But you cannot install an adblocker on your phone. That's where I use GBATemp the most.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 7, 2021)

The pointless saga continues


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 7, 2021)

hey guys does anybody want to suggest a popcorn emote


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 7, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> hey guys does anybody want to suggest a popcorn emote


I second this!


----------



## relauby (Mar 7, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> But you cannot install an adblocker on your phone



Since when...? I have one on my iPhone.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Mar 7, 2021)

relauby said:


> Since when...? I have one on my iPhone.


What is the app called? Or do mobile browsers support extensions now.


----------



## Chary (Mar 7, 2021)

Brave on Android or adguard or purify on iOS. Even though I pay for Patreon those are what I use on my devices.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 7, 2021)

relauby said:


> Since when...? I have one on my iPhone.


Puh-lease, you're telling you don't take a laptop everywhere you go?


----------



## Minox (Mar 8, 2021)

GBAtemp is supported by ad-revenue and it is not up to GBAtemp to help you block ads - this is something that is left up to you as a capable functioning individual.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 8, 2021)

In case it'd help if I made it more clear to the OP: 

Donating $5 a month to the Patreon removes ads from the site. Including on the mobile browser.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 8, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> But you cannot install an adblocker on your phone. That's where I use GBATemp the most.



Adaway on a rooted Android
Adguard, Adaway, and/or Firefox with uBlock Origin on an unrooted Android
You don't deserve adblocking if you made the conscious decision to get an iPhone.


----------



## orangy57 (Mar 8, 2021)

If you have a rooted phone, you can edit your hosts file with AdAway to automatically block ad servers. you could also use mobile firefox since it supports extensions, but that's only for stuff on your your browser and not within other apps

EDIT: Lacius above me had the exact same idea in a more concise manner


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 8, 2021)

Lacius said:


> You don't deserve adblocking if you made the conscious decision to get an iPhone.



You phandroids kill me. iOS has built-in ad blocking for safari. You can VPN adblock for just about anything else.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 8, 2021)

To further fill the echo chamber... 

There are various adblockers you can use on your phone (iPhone or Android). If you have an Android you can root, I'd recommend Adaway (as previously mentioned).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



vincentx77 said:


> You phandroids kill me. iOS has built-in ad blocking for safari. You can VPN adblock for just about anything else.


Phandroids, iBots... Blah blah blah...


----------



## altorn (Mar 8, 2021)

Been a member since 2007 and I didn't know about the Patreon lol
I have so much to catch up on.

Oh finally passed 1k messages


----------



## Lacius (Mar 8, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> You phandroids kill me. iOS has built-in ad blocking for safari. You can VPN adblock for just about anything else.


Please don't act like Apple makes customization or the use of third party apps easy.

I didn't say adblocking was impossible on iOS, but I'm not sure why a person with an iPhone would expect to be able to do it (or anything else outside Apple's sandbox) at all.


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 8, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Please don't act like Apple makes customization or the use of third party apps easy.
> 
> I didn't say adblocking was impossible on iOS, but I'm not sure why a person with an iPhone would expect to be able to do it (or anything else outside Apple's sandbox) at all.



The App store makes the use of third party apps easy, and people expect to be able to use things like adblockers on the web because that's what people do! The fact that iPhone has one pre-installed that works with Apple's web browser seems to not be registering here. You can also install a version of Firefox with adblocking and privacy turned on, which sounds a lot like android to me. And if you're going to go through the trouble of rooting your device, you could also jailbreak and do it that way.
Don't be jealous because we get 5+ years of firmware updates.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 8, 2021)

SWITCH TO FIREFOX
literally ublock exists on mobile forefix


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Mar 8, 2021)

I am looking for an adblocker that lets you block certain elements, like ublock origin.


----------



## Randall_Adams (Mar 8, 2021)

On my android, I use "Firefox Nightly" with uBlock Origin and it does let you select elements to hide.

FireFox Nightly also gives back access to about:config

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.fenix&hl=en_US&gl=US

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ios/testflight/



Lacius said:


> You don't deserve adblocking if you made the conscious decision to get an iPhone.



I also agree haha




vincentx77 said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> and more pointless crap at the end


Do you even know what side loading an app is?????????????...just act like I put a thousand question marks please. Android and iOS are both shit, but one of them is shittier. And it's the one that doesn't let you side load. Side loading apps is easier than being stuck without the ability to download apps not on your phone's app store. You ignoring this fact is the epitome of Apple users ignoring facts for feels. However I totally believe both companies are evil and that Google would have done the same if they could have, but I assume they thought they'd make less money if they did that, as all they care about is money, nothing more.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Mar 7, 2021)

But you cannot install an adblocker on your phone. That's where I use GBATemp the most.


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 8, 2021)

Randall_Adams said:


> Do you even know what side loading an app is?????????????...just act like I put a thousand question marks please. Android and iOS are both shit, but one of them is shittier. And it's the one that doesn't let you side load. Side loading apps is easier than being stuck without the ability to download apps not on your phone's app store. You ignoring this fact is the epitome of Apple users ignoring facts for feels. However I totally believe both companies are evil and that Google would have done the same if they could have, but I assume they thought they'd make less money if they did that, as all they care about is money, nothing more.



Of course I know what it is. It wasn’t on topic so I never mentioned it. Since you opened that can of worms, fine. iOS has been able to sideload apps without jailbreaking for years now. If your device is jailbroken, it’s literally a process of drag and drop. Stop using these lies to justify to yourself that Android is better. It isn’t. It’s what you prefer, and most of the reasons you keep coming up with are deeply entrenched nerd non-sense from a decade ago that hasn’t been true for quite some time. 
iPhones have real things to complain about, like the low resolution displays on their lower end models, their lack to of a headphone jack, or the fact that there’s no upgradable storage options. This nonsense that you guys are spouting is just fanboy-ism. 

And stating again, for the record, iPhones have adblocking and pop up blocking built-in for Safari, which was the original topic at hand.


----------



## Asia81 (Mar 8, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> I am looking for an adblocker that lets you block certain elements, like ublock origin.


Hmm, what about... Ublock Origins?
Every mobile browser have extension support.
And there is app like adaway that work for applications


----------



## Lacius (Mar 8, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> The App store makes the use of third party apps easy, and people expect to be able to use things like adblockers on the web because that's what people do! The fact that iPhone has one pre-installed that works with Apple's web browser seems to not be registering here. You can also install a version of Firefox with adblocking and privacy turned on, which sounds a lot like android to me. And if you're going to go through the trouble of rooting your device, you could also jailbreak and do it that way.
> Don't be jealous because we get 5+ years of firmware updates.


When I say "third party app," I'm talking about apps that aren't approved by Apple and unavailable in the app store. Those are not something easily installable on an iPhone.

There's no such thing as a true Firefox on iOS (it's more or less a re-skinned Safari because of the aforementioned sandbox Apple forces onto users), and you cannot install true Firefox add-ons on the iOS version of "Firefox." That's not to say it doesn't have adblocking capabilities on iOS.
https://mzl.la/2duGEDd

Safari has some adblock capabilities, but you're limited to what Apple approves of, which is the problem with iOS. My original point was a person who cares about customization of any kind shouldn't willfully buy an iPhone, since the only option is to take what Apple gives and like it.

Rooting an Android phone isn't perfectly analogous to jailbreaking an iOS phone. The former usually doesn't require security exploits that are actively being patched (just an unlockable bootloader that is often a feature of the phone), and one can often update the Android OS without worrying about losing root.

I'm curious: Without a jailbreak, how would one do system-wide adblocking on an iPhone?


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 8, 2021)

You’re right. People who are that into extreme customization shouldn’t get an iPhone, but you can get most things the way you like them. System wide ad blocking can be done through 3rd party, non Apple approved apps installed through Cydia if you’re jailbroken. Most people these days just use vpn ad blockers. Honestly, that’s what I do on my Android tablet, too.
And while they aren’t as plentiful, there are still loads of apps that were never Apple approved which can be installed, many of which are there to add customizations iOS doesn’t natively support. Over the years, most of these have been added into iOS, but some still have not. A systemwide graphic equalizer is the biggest tweak I use. I also have RetroArch and dolphin side loaded. As you’d expect, however, you guys have more options in that department (though our single threaded performance often makes ours faster. The Beetle Saturn core is basically flawless on A12 and newer devices).

And while I’m aware of what rooting is and the differences between jailbreaking, on Verizon, at least, it voids your warranty. While in theory jailbreaking can, it’s very easy to return an iOS device back to its original state. Most androids cannot have their bootloaders relocked.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 8, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> You’re right. People who are that into extreme customization shouldn’t get an iPhone, but you can get most things the way you like them. System wife ad blocking can be done through 3rd party, non Apple approved apps installed through Cydia if you’re jailbroken. Most people these days just use vpn ad blockers. Honestly, that’s what I do on my Android tablet, too.
> And while they aren’t as plentiful, there are still loads of apps that were never Apple approved which can be installed, many of which are there to add customizations iOS doesn’t natively support. Over the years, most of these have been added into iOS, but some still have not. A systemwide graphic equalizer is the biggest tweak I use. I also have RetroArch and dolphin side loaded. As you’d expect, however, you guys have more options in that department (though our single threaded performance often makes ours faster. The Beetle Saturn core is basically flawless on A12 and newer devices).
> 
> And while I’m aware of what rooting is and the differences between jailbreaking, on Verizon, at least, it voids your warranty. While in theory jailbreaking can, it’s very easy to return an iOS device back to its original state. Most androids cannot have their bootloaders relocked.


System-wide adblocking can only be done on an iOS device if jailbroken, but rooting is not required for system-wide adblocking on an Android.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 8, 2021)

I can't stand it when mostly you see ads on the page, or any page. Clutter and sometimes misleading ads.


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 8, 2021)

Lacius said:


> System-wide adblocking can only be done on an iOS device if jailbroken, but rooting is not required for system-wide adblocking on an Android.


Maybe I wasn’t clear. System wide ad blocking using various VPN and DNS services may be used to whether you are jailbroken or not.


----------



## Bedel (Mar 8, 2021)

Opera has an addblocker preinstalled in Android (guess also in ios idk)


----------



## Lacius (Mar 8, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> Maybe I wasn’t clear. System wide ad blocking using various VPN and DNS services may be used to whether you are jailbroken or not.


My understanding is there were not any adblocking apps, like Adguard or Adaway (unrooted version), that can use VPN mode adblocking on an iOS device, since Apple won't allow it in their sandboxed environment. Please correct me if I'm mistaken.

Android users can install an app and click go, and they have system-wide adblocking, rooted or not.


----------



## Aheago (Mar 8, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Adaway on a rooted Android
> Adguard, Adaway, and/or Firefox with uBlock Origin on an unrooted Android
> You don't deserve adblocking if you made the conscious decision to get an iPhone.


You can just use a DNS server or the Mybloxx app on iPhone for system wide ad blocking easily


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 8, 2021)

Get Opera.
Problem solved.


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 8, 2021)

Lacius said:


> My understanding is there were not any adblocking apps, like Adguard or Adaway (unrooted version), that can use VPN mode adblocking on an iOS device, since Apple won't allow it in their sandboxed environment. Please correct me if I'm mistaken.
> 
> Android users can install an app and click go, and they have system-wide adblocking, rooted or not.


That is incorrect. I just checked Adguard Pro. In DNS mode, it blocks ads in everything I tried. I tested Twitch, YouTube, and one of those annoying free games that pops up an ad every ten seconds. Everything is blocked. This is available in the App Store and does not require jailbreaking.


----------



## Randall_Adams (Mar 8, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> Of course I know what it is. It wasn’t on topic so I never mentioned it. Since you opened that can of worms, fine. iOS has been able to sideload apps without jailbreaking for years now. If your device is jailbroken, it’s literally a process of drag and drop. Stop using these lies to justify to yourself that Android is better. It isn’t. It’s what you prefer, and most of the reasons you keep coming up with are deeply entrenched nerd non-sense from a decade ago that hasn’t been true for quite some time.
> iPhones have real things to complain about, like the low resolution displays on their lower end models, their lack to of a headphone jack, or the fact that there’s no upgradable storage options. This nonsense that you guys are spouting is just fanboy-ism.
> 
> And stating again, for the record, iPhones have adblocking and pop up blocking built-in for Safari, which was the original topic at hand.



You know what wasn't on topic? That stupid line about iphones getting updates for 5+ years. You're not worth my time. I'm not reading the rest of your post. (8 I hope I'm smug enough for you though.


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 9, 2021)

Randall_Adams said:


> You know what wasn't on topic? That stupid line about iphones getting updates for 5+ years. You're not worth my time. I'm not reading the rest of your post. (8 I hope I'm smug enough for you though.





Randall_Adams said:


> You ignoring this fact is the epitome of Apple users ignoring facts for feels.



Look, I know you're triggered. You just found out that nearly all of this stupid Android/iPhone hate you spew isn't true. iOS can sideload without jailbreaking. iOS can adblock same as Android. And iOS even gets 5+ years of firmware support . Ignoring facts for feels is your domain at this point.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 9, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> Look, I know you're triggered. You just found out that nearly all of this stupid Android/iPhone hate you spew isn't true. iOS can sideload without jailbreaking. iOS can adblock same as Android. And iOS even gets 5+ years of firmware support . Ignoring facts for feels is your domain at this point.


iOS users are at the mercy of whatever Apple wants, and what they will allow varies from day to day. Given the clusterfuck that is the following, I'm not sure why anyone who wants adblocking capabilities would choose iOS.
https://adguard.com/en/blog/adguard-pro-is-back.html

We've also been ignoring until now that you have to pay money for system-wide adblocking on iOS using Adguard.


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 9, 2021)

I wouldn't crow too loudly. Given what Google did to Chrome in the not too distant past, they're certainly not above draconian methods for keeping adblocking in check. The fact is, you can have system wide adblocking on iOS. Many people get it as a free option with their VPN service if they use one, and if you use public wifi, you should use a VPN service. If you want it for free, you can use and set up DNS Cloak (not a jailbroken app).
At the end of the day, these are the options available to those who have chosen an Apple device. People chose a device for more than one reason. Those that want the benefits of an iOS device don't need a lecture about why it's not the 'correct' choice for adblocking when adblocking is available.


----------



## Bedel (Mar 9, 2021)

You should all stop the offtopic Android vs Ios argue. Op doesn't need that. Just answer his question the best you can and leave.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> In case it'd help if I made it more clear to the OP:
> 
> Donating $5 a month to the Patreon removes ads from the site. Including on the mobile browser.


That’s what I do, I just signed up for Patreon and never deal with ads on the Temp ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
I know Brave browser has ad-blocking as a function, even on iOS. I am pretty sure there are other browsers that do as well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2021)

You absolutely can install Adblockers on a phone. I'm closing this thread since it's a continuation of another, already closed one.


----------

